# SV Sear Torch Question



## jmusser (Feb 14, 2021)

Will this with a one pound  propane work to sear SV? Have one in garage and less splatter than the CI pan I would think. Didn't know if propane worked fine.
I know they make some cool sear guns but not there yet. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes that will work fine.
This is mine. benzomatic


----------



## jmusser (Feb 14, 2021)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yes that will work fine.
> This is mine. benzomatic
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks Case, appreciate it.


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes, I have a TS8000 ... it will torch anything in its path  ... just a little slow given it’s small target area ... (I use it to start charcoal and pellet tray/tube also) ... wanted to get a Searzall attachment to spread over a larger surface area and sear faster but appears not made anymore ... some knockoffs available it seams.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 14, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Yes, I have a TS8000 ... it will torch anything in its path  ... just a little slow given it’s small target area ... (I use it to start charcoal and pellet tray/tube also) ... wanted to get a Searzall attachment to spread over a larger surface area and sear faster but appears not made anymore ... some knockoffs available it seams.


Searzall was something I meant to put on my Christmas list. Didn’t realize they weren’t making them anymore.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 14, 2021)

Turns out using the torch is so much more fun than the CI pan!


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 14, 2021)

Propane is the easiest fuel to control when browning/crisping up, the next step up is MapPro (yellow cylinder) and it needs a different torch head, I use it for metal working so have it on hand, and it works great for starting charcoal too.  One other option is a weed burner, which I use to start larger cookers and to roast peppers.  On a quiet night it sounds like a jet is landing in your back yard.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 14, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Propane is the easiest fuel to control when browning/crisping up, the next step up is MapPro (yellow cylinder) and it needs a different torch head, I use it for metal working so have it on hand, and it works great for starting charcoal too.  One other option is a weed burner, which I use to start larger cookers and to roast peppers.  On a quiet night it sounds like a jet is landing in your back yard.



Mmmm.... good looking peppers! This worked well so far. Neighbor has the weed burner I can use anytime. Not sure I would fire that up in the house. We had a house fire a few years back so kinda paranoid to say the least. Torch is fantastic for fires while camping as well.


----------



## rbnice1 (Feb 14, 2021)

I wouldnt use a normal torch.  I tried it once but it left a taste.  

I use one of these and I can tell you it doesnt leave the same taste.  Not sure why..









						Su-VGun Basic
					

Use a Su-VGun to sear you meat cooked sous vide, flame your creme brulee, or start your smaller charcoal grill, more quickly than you could be if you were cooking on a gas grill. The Su-VGun - A high power propane torch, designed to sear your meat faster and better than any other searing torch...




					grillblazer.com


----------



## shodan5000 (Feb 20, 2021)

Got one these recently and I'm very happy with it. No torch taste and sears large areas quickly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 20, 2021)

Now that SearPro looks pretty darn good. I usually use a Seerzall, But honestly the best result I have gotten is with a weed burner. It’s real quick & puts a crust on the meat in 20–30 seconds without cooking the meat in the middle.
Al


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 20, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Now that SearPro looks pretty darn good. I usually use a Seerzall, But honestly the best result I have gotten is with a weed burner. It’s real quick & puts a crust on the meat in 20–30 seconds without cooking the meat in the middle.
> Al


Plus, a weed burner telegraphs the message to the neighbors that you are serious when it comes to playing with fire.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2021)

So far, I just use a self lighting Bernzomatic, but I use the "FatBoy Bottles" because they have less chance of falling over.

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 20, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Now that SearPro looks pretty darn good. I usually use a Seerzall, But honestly the best result I have gotten is with a weed burner.


Hmmm.... I am using  Benzomatic TS8000, chimney or CI to sear my SV stakes or any other SV meats.... Always wanted to try  a weed burner. Will do some time soon!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 20, 2021)

Butane torch....


----------



## forktender (Mar 8, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Propane is the easiest fuel to control when browning/crisping up, the next step up is MapPro (yellow cylinder) and it needs a different torch head, I use it for metal working so have it on hand, and it works great for starting charcoal too.  One other option is a weed burner, which I use to start larger cookers and to roast peppers.  On a quiet night it sounds like a jet is landing in your back yard.



I wouldn't use Mapp gas on food it has  methyl-acetylene in it.


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 8, 2021)

forktender said:


> I wouldn't use Mapp gas on food it has  methyl-acetylene in it.


As long as you have a proper flame, it's perfectly safe. The original Mapp was made by Linde and they stopped making it 12 or 15 years ago, and it was higher in acetylene. The replacement is Map-Pro and still in the yellow canisters.  _Modernist Cusine_ recommends Mapp over propane for cooking partially because it burns hotter and it has less chance of leaving a propane scent odor on food.   Here is another article discussing the various gas products for use in the kitchen or grill. 
*








						Mapp Gas vs. Propane (Which One is Better?)
					

If you love to grill and have BBQs or even if you enjoy camping, the way that you grill food is important. Though propane gas has been used for years, many people are looking at




					mybackyardlife.com
				



*


----------

